# They sent my census form back....



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

They sent my Census form back!! In answer to the question, 'Do you have any dependants?', I put, 'Asylum seekers, gypsies, smack heads, unemployable b*****ds, single mums, the cast of The Jeremy Kyle Show, Northern Rock, RBS and half of feckin Eastern Europe!'...apparently this wasn't an acceptable answer. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG! That's the funniest thing I've read all day on here!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:
Love it!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

LMAO  :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thats genius!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

PMSL that is freaking hilariouse. well done you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> They sent my Census form back!! In answer to the question, 'Do you have any dependants?', I put, 'Asylum seekers, gypos, smack heads, unemployable b*****ds, single mums, the cast of The Jeremy Kyle Show, Northern Rock, RBS and half of feckin Eastern Europe!'...apparently this wasn't an acceptable answer. :tongue_smilie:


Thats odd, did they say why


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think this is wind up.:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Its called humour...FFS.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think its uncalled for tbh... but each to their own!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I think this is wind up.:


I guess you don't have a sense of humour


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

hahahaha that is bloody hilarious!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I think its uncalled for tbh... but each to their own!


Well a hole bunch of other people thought it was funny!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> Well a hole bunch of other people thought it was funny!


As I said, each to their own!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Bloody hilarious! Would have been even funnier if it was true


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

lmao!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Lmao! I like it. Just hope you don't get the big fat fine as a consequence


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I think this is wind up.:





CharleyRogan said:


> I think its uncalled for tbh... but each to their own!


I bet you two are the life and soul of the party lol! :lol:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I guess you don't have a sense of humour


Nor do you  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I loved this, would have loved it even more if it was true , hehehe


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I bet you two are the life and soul of the party lol! :lol:


I just think generalisation isn't worth it.

By quoting unemployable people, you are making an offense to my family who have mental difficulties which makes it hard for them to get jobs and hold them. Should we just dismiss them?

Eastern Europe: They only want better lives and they are slagged off whatever way they do it, they get jobs - then obviously they are stealing jobs, they sit on the arse then they are lazy. Can't win. They are all people, we are just born on different peices of land. Why should were you are born dicate whether you have a good life? You go and try living somewhere where you can only get work 3 months of work a year, and no health care unless you can pay for it, multiple generations living in small houses. What we have is amazing compared to other countries and we should share it.

Just because I do not agree with you doesn't not mean I cannot have a laugh!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Its just a JOOOOOKE!!!!! : :


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I just think generalisation isn't worth it.
> 
> By quoting unemployable people, you are making an offense to my family who have mental difficulties which makes it hard for them to get jobs and hold them. Should we just dismiss them?
> 
> ...


This wasn't a thread set up as a debate  It was posted as humour!  Stop being a stirrer.

I bet if a mod posted it, or one of your pals you would have been just fine with it. Oh forum politics, don't you just love them!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> Its just a JOOOOOKE!!!!! : :


Exactly my friend!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> They sent my Census form back!! In answer to the question, 'Do you have any dependants?', I put, 'Asylum seekers, gypos, smack heads, unemployable b*****ds, single mums, the cast of The Jeremy Kyle Show, Northern Rock, RBS and half of feckin Eastern Europe!'...apparently this wasn't an acceptable answer. :tongue_smilie:


LOL That's ace! Can always rely on PF for a good laugh


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, that made me chuckle


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Love it.. :lol: :lol: :lol: thanks for the laugh.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

There was me thinking they didn't check the forms 

I wanted to put something stupid as my religion but I was worried they would send it back with a fine :scared:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> This wasn't a thread set up as a debate  It was posted as humour!  Stop being a stirrer.
> 
> I bet if a mod posted it, or one of your pals you would have been just fine with it. Oh forum politics, don't you just love them!


Look at my other posts when this has come up and you'll see it says exactly the same! I was only defending myself after you told me I was no fun because I don't agree with you!!! I'm not being a stirrer, just merely expressing an opposite opinion, one could say you could be a stirrer by posting this in the first place!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Look at my other posts when this has come up and you'll see it says exactly the same! I was only defending myself after you told me I was no fun because I don't agree with you!!! I'm not being a stirrer, just merely expressing an opposite opinion, one could say you could be a stirrer by posting this in the first place!


I will ignore you after this post, but.......... People who receive benefits from the state are DEPENDANTS like it or not. They are dependants of the state and tax payers, so nothing untrue in what I posted.

Now if you dislike my thread so much don't view it.  This isn't a debate!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> I will ignore you after this post, but.......... People who receive benefits from the state are DEPENDANTS like it or not. They are dependants of the state and tax payers, so nothing untrue in what I posted.
> 
> Now if you dislike my thread so much don't view it.  This isn't a debate!


VERY trure , however io have no problems with people on benefits if they need them but detest benefit thieves!

I could clearly see this thread was started and meant as a joke so i seriously cant see a problem.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh come one, cant we just have a chuckle without falling out or being made to feel bad about it. 

Its Sunday, its been a lovely day lets just be happy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

LOL 

Reminds me of a quote I read somewhere once..... 

"WORK HARDER!!! :nono: ..... millions on benefits depend on you !!! "


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

sailor said:


> LOL
> 
> Reminds me of a quote I read somewhere once.....
> 
> "WORK HARDER!!! :nono: ..... millions on benefits depend on you !!! "


Love it and soooooo true! Duck though


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

it is hilarious


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> They sent my Census form back!! In answer to the question, 'Do you have any dependants?', I put, 'Asylum seekers, gypos, smack heads, unemployable b*****ds, single mums, the cast of The Jeremy Kyle Show, Northern Rock, RBS and half of feckin Eastern Europe!'...apparently this wasn't an acceptable answer. :tongue_smilie:


I can see the funny side if your not one of the answers.......but if one relates to you then i guess its different.(in my opinion)


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> I can see the funny side if your not one of the answers.......but if one relates to you then i guess its different.(in my opinion)


Which catagory to you fall into then?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

gutted to say im currently a dependant but i laughed til i had tears in my eyes! i love it, really chhered me up!


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Which catagory to you fall into then?


None of them.......i was speaking out for other people..

I bet your one of them


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

come on guys its a joke, am sure no insult was ment, lets all put our hand bags down ....


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

paşa's mummy;2388651 said:


> come on guys its a joke, am sure no insult was ment, lets all put our hand bags down ....


Im insulted you assume I have a handbag!!!! where ever did you get that idea from 

lol


----------



## Bwy39 (Apr 12, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I just think generalisation isn't worth it.
> 
> By quoting unemployable people, you are making an offense to my family who have mental difficulties which makes it hard for them to get jobs and hold them. Should we just dismiss them?
> 
> ...


There are many ways to raise an objection to that which another has posted.
In my humble opinion one of the best ways is to do it by PM that way you are avoiding an argument in public but you have had your say.

I believe when a person raises an objection like this in public then they should be prepared to take whatever comes from it nice or not after all, you did butt in and start the ball rolling with an attempt to tell off the OP.

Perhaps it is my age as a re-cycled teenager I saw the humour in the post but there again I like to laugh at the best of times.

I have noticed on this forum there are people who feel they have to object in public then get upset when others bounce them for it.

Oh well, we used to have a saying in the old days....live and let live....another was......if you can't laugh then don't cry on my shoulder !!!!!!


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

ermm i dunno maybe your name???  it just reminds me of the "bottom" series when they all hold hand bags up and ooooooo when someone says somat bitching ( am sure it was bottom???. seriously though peeps r getting way too tetchy, this site has more bitchyness then a stable yard full of teenagers at times lol


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im insulted you assume I have a handbag!!!! where ever did you get that idea from
> 
> lol


Re: They sent my census form back....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ermm i dunno maybe your name??? it just reminds me of the "bottom" series when they all hold hand bags up and ooooooo when someone says somat bitching ( am sure it was bottom???. seriously though peeps r getting way too tetchy, this site has more bitchyness then a stable yard full of teenagers at times lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

paşa's mummy;2388694 said:


> Re: They sent my census form back....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ermm i dunno maybe your name??? it just reminds me of the "bottom" series when they all hold hand bags up and ooooooo when someone says somat bitching ( am sure it was bottom???. seriously though peeps r getting way too tetchy, this site has more bitchyness then a stable yard full of teenagers at times lol


I dont think she was seriously insulted...tongue in cheek - joke recognition is a bit lost around here recently.

See how easy it is to miss the punchline


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Savahl said:


> I dont think she was seriously insulted...tongue in cheek - joke recognition is a bit lost around here recently


:lol: i'm lost...going back to the jury thread that is so less complicated


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Savahl said:


> I dont think she was seriously insulted...tongue in cheek - joke recognition is a bit lost around here recently


Im insulted you think I wasnt insulted


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Savahl said:


> I dont think she was seriously insulted...tongue in cheek - joke recognition is a bit lost around here recently


i was joking lol


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

paşa's mummy;2388687 said:


> ermm i dunno maybe your name???  it just reminds me of the "bottom" series when they all hold hand bags up and ooooooo when someone says somat bitching ( am sure it was bottom???. seriously though peeps r getting way too tetchy, this site has more bitchyness then a stable yard full of teenagers at times lol


I like your sig


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im insulted you think I wasnt insulted


im insulted that no1 gets my jokes....:cryin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im insulted you think I wasnt insulted


im insulted you called me out for you being insulted by me thinking you werent insulted.

I need to sit down.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Savahl said:


> im insulted you called me out for you being insulted by me thinking you werent insulted.
> 
> I need to sit down.


LOL ewer!!! My heads in a spin...... lol


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> I like your sig


my sig is very heart felt, i stole it from the GSD rescue site and changed he's to she's. i think it sums my little girlie up very well


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> LOL ewer!!! My heads in a spin...... lol


for a real conunderum my first and middle names are Claire Louise.... so Claire louise is insulted that claire louise is insulted by claire louise thinking claire louise wasnt insulting.

I think wine will help this situation


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

paşa's mummy;2388770 said:


> my sig is very heart felt, i stole it from the GSD rescue site and changed he's to she's. i think it sums my little girlie up very well


Same with me hon, mine is in tribute to my GSD who we lost last year, also sums him up perfectly


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

my head is actually spinning with all the insults


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Savahl said:


> for a real conunderum my first and middle names are Claire Louise.... so Claire louise is insulted that claire louise is insulted by claire louise thinking claire louise wasnt insulting.
> 
> I think wine will help this situation


OH MY ... I havent laughed as much in ages. Im no longer insulted lol


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Same with me hon, mine is in tribute to my GSD who we lost last year, also sums him up perfectly


its very true of GSD's i feel. max was beautiful btw. i hadnt actually noticed they were the same sig lol i should have been blonde


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> OH MY ... I havent laughed as much in ages. Im no longer insulted lol


have you put your pink sparkly bag down then???


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

paşa's mummy;2388805 said:


> have you put your pink sparkly bag down then???


I have but its on standby should I need to raise it again at short notice  watch ya self lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

paşa's mummy;2388805 said:


> have you put your pink sparkly bag down then???


youl start a handbag war YouTube - Handbags at dawn! Shooting Stars - BBC comedy


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> I have but its on standby should I need to raise it again at short notice  watch ya self lol


in that case i will just leave mine on my lap ready for your attack 

i havent laughed this much in ages lol... i should get out more


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Savahl said:


> im insulted you called me out for you being insulted by me thinking you werent insulted.
> 
> I need to sit down.


ok im geting confused now soo funny though xx


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

What an absolute ******* you are, why haven't the mods done anything about you posting this? Its totally racist, bigoted & ignorant. I fear for people like you


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

paşa's mummy;2388802 said:


> its very true of GSD's i feel. max was beautiful btw. i hadnt actually noticed they were the same sig lol i should have been blonde


Thank you hon, he was beautiful inside and out! And I think my sig is easy to miss having his pic there, people tend to see that rather than read the text


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

paşa's mummy;2388822 said:


> in that case i will just leave mine on my lap ready for your attack
> 
> i havent laughed this much in ages lol... i should get out more











OOooooOOOooOOOOoooOOOooooOOo!!!!


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Savahl said:


> youl start a handbag war YouTube - Handbags at dawn! Shooting Stars - BBC comedy


oh yes it was shouting stars not bottom lol

1234 i declare a handbag war :devil:

mines the big shopperrrr:

you cant touch this ....:nono:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> View attachment 63315
> 
> 
> OOooooOOOooOOOOoooOOOooooOOo!!!!


Mines bigger, want to borrow it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

paşa's mummy;2388840 said:


> oh yes it was shouting stars not bottom lol
> 
> 1234 i declare a handbag war :devil:
> 
> ...


YouTube - handbags

I wanted to marry bob mortimer when i was younger.

I had an odd childhood.


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> View attachment 63315
> 
> 
> OOooooOOOooOOOOoooOOOooooOOo!!!!


oh oh here we go its on. 
bag war bag war  hahahaha

OOOOooooooooooOOOOOOOoooooooo


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Savahl said:


> YouTube - handbags
> 
> I wanted to marry bob mortimer when i was younger.
> 
> I had an odd childhood.


hmmmm and you turned out normal??? haha i love shouting stars, they should definatly bring it back


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

paşa's mummy;2388856 said:


> oh oh here we go its on.
> bag war bag war  hahahaha
> 
> OOOOooooooooooOOOOOOOoooooooo


Awwww that's cute! 

Beat my bag!










So ner


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

paşa's mummy;2388865 said:


> hmmmm and you turned out normal??? haha i love shouting stars, they should definatly bring it back


Who said i turned out normal Oo


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Savahl said:


> Who said i turned out normal Oo


it was a ? hahaha. i see from a post not so long since that someone actually still has their handbag out


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

i think i need to dust off my old bags


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

But if you had done it online they probably would not have noticed and it would have been stored away for a hundred years! You'll know next time. Absolutely brilliant and I think we all ought to put this next time.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the moaners have got my original post moderated...

I have to use the word gypsy not with an "o" as originally posted. This forum is maybe not for me.  I have seen mods talk about sexual acts on other threads that could offend, talk about double standards  I am a mod elsewhere, so I know how to toe the line.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Bwy39 said:


> There are many ways to raise an objection to that which another has posted.
> In my humble opinion one of the best ways is to do it by PM that way you are avoiding an argument in public but you have had your say.
> 
> I believe when a person raises an objection like this in public then they should be prepared to take whatever comes from it nice or not after all, you did butt in and start the ball rolling with an attempt to tell off the OP.
> ...


Totally agree with you, its called "breaking in the newbie" on our forum. In America they call it hazing the newbies.

Objecting to everything the new person posts, and putting them in their place. Very boring and dull, small people with small minds and no humour sadly.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> They sent my Census form back!! In answer to the question, 'Do you have any dependants?', I put, 'Asylum seekers, gypsys, smack heads, unemployable b*****ds, single mums, the cast of The Jeremy Kyle Show, Northern Rock, RBS and half of feckin Eastern Europe!'...apparently this wasn't an acceptable answer. :tongue_smilie:


Well I can see the funny side of this.. But.. Im a single mum.. Am I dependent on the likes of you.. Nah I doubt it.. My mum is unemployable at present due to her being ill.. Is she depending on you.. Nah.. again I doubt it.. She paid her stamp and her taxes.. And now she is one of the ones who is struggling to get help.. MM and she isn't an unemployable ********..

I can see why some have got upset with your first post.. I guess it could be taken quite offensively when you read the first post.. Guess it would also depend up on what kind of day you have had..


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well I can see the funny side of this.. But.. Im a single mum.. Am I dependent on the likes of you.. Nah I doubt it.. My mum is unemployable at present due to her being ill.. Is she depending on you.. Nah.. again I doubt it.. She paid her stamp and her taxes.. And now she is one of the ones who is struggling to get help.. MM and she isn't an unemployable ********..
> 
> I can see why some have got upset with your first post.. I guess it could be taken quite offensively when you read the first post.. Guess it would also depend up on what kind of day you have had..


Can I ask, have you ever told a scottish, english and irish man joke? Cos, that could be considered racist against the Irish, truthfully now...

and the PC mad world is never ending.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> Can I ask, have you ever told a scottish, english and irish man joke? Cos, that could be considered racist against the Irish, truthfully now...
> 
> and the PC mad world is never ending.


Im not talking about racism.. Im just stating that what your first post does actually go on about someone like me.  And many other forum members. 
And I can see why some people have taken offence..


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Im not talking about racism.. Im just stating that what your first post does actually go on about someone like me.  And many other forum members.
> And I can see why some people have taken offence..


You are making it sound like my first post was awful, all that was changed was the spelling of gypsy. Furious that you are making out that I am some BAD PERSON. It was humour, think about it, it is a few of you that are being horrible to me. My post was humourous, in no way picking on any individual on here. Though some of you have tried to make me feel awful about myself


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Im not talking about racism.. Im just stating that what your first post does actually go on about someone like me.  And many other forum members.
> And I can see why some people have taken offence..


TWICE my spelling of gypsy has been corrected, and your pm does imply that I am racist hence the moderating...Its slang for god sake.

Is it cos I's new? (As Ali G would say).


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> TWICE my spelling of gypsy has been corrected, and your pm does imply that I am racist hence the moderating...Its slang for god sake.
> 
> Is it cos I's new? (As Ali G would say).


Ive just sent you a pm.. Although.. Im not singling you out by doing this.. I send many every day..


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I fort that woz pretty funny..
Plus i bet you really could put it in your census and claim ignorance to get away with it.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive just sent you a pm.. Although.. Im not singling you out by doing this.. I send many every day..


I appreciate the pm, and the matter is put to bed! Thank you!


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

i hope the handbags are not creeping back out again you lot


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I too thought the original poster was funny.

But then again, maybe my sense of humour is no yardstick?

For what it's worth, I do think that many people on Petforum are wrapped in a cocoon and believe that thousands of posts here mean that they are correct in their thinking.

But there are also similar posters with similar post counts on conspiracy websites worldwide.

Does that mean there never really was a moon landing? They'd like to think so.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I appreciate the pm, and the matter is put to bed! Thank you!


Your welcome.. Next time.. You will be sent to the petforum court.. : :lol: I here it is quite scary there.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Your welcome.. Next time.. You will be sent to the petforum court.. : :lol: I here it is quite scary there.


I am sorry for my above assumptions of you, you are simply trying to do your job as a mod, and have your opinion as a member also!

Court? Yeah, I have a feeling I will end up in there, cos I have a very nawty streak


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I am sorry for my above assumptions of you, you are simply trying to do your job as a mod, and have your opinion as a member also!
> 
> Court? Yeah, I have a feeling I will end up in there, cos I have a very nawty streak


As long as you dont drag me in there too..  :lol: I hear if you aint got no jewels there aint nowt down for you..


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> I am sorry for my above assumptions of you, you are simply trying to do your job as a mod, and have your opinion as a member also!
> 
> Court? Yeah, I have a feeling I will end up in there, cos I have a very nawty streak


Good. You are a welcome addition to this site!



Now PM Tashi and ask her for access to the Adult section. You might like it there.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Good. You are a welcome addition to this site!
> 
> 
> 
> Now PM Tashi and ask her for access to the Adult section. You might like it there.


I am not into porn, prefer a clean laugh and a giggle (tho not PC lol). But thanks for the invite, where ever this adult section is


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I am not into porn, prefer a clean laugh and a giggle (tho not PC lol). But thanks for the invite, where ever this adult section is


My Gawd  I nearly wasted my Dr P all over the screen..

I think Classix could actually explain to you better about that part of the forum.. 

Classix


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> I am not into porn, prefer a clean laugh and a giggle (tho not PC lol). But thanks for the invite, where ever this adult section is


The adult section is where we can talk about things that the general PF members might get all twizzled about in their Stepford Wife daily routine.

Things such as Gypsies


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, I have seen alot of TWIZZLING on here today. 

ps. you said the nawty word  hee hee..not that I care, thats what I call them, though worse under my breath today ha!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> My Gawd  I nearly wasted my Dr P all over the screen..
> 
> I think Classix could actually explain to you better about that part of the forum..
> 
> Classix


Could you explain? I have images of very wrong vids/pics and virtual car keys in a bowl


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> Could you explain? I have images of very wrong vids/pics and virtual car keys in a bowl


sounds like you've already been there


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> Yes, I have seen alot of TWIZZLING on here today.
> 
> ps. you said the nawty word  hee hee..not that I care, thats what I call them, though worse under my breath today ha!


What "nawty" word? I was talking about General Yellow Post Offices, where gypsies collect their benefits.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> sounds like you've already been there


That Classix is a bit of a dish, I may venture in to see if I can spot a few dodgey semi naked pics of him!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> That Classix is a bit of a dish, I may venture in to see if I can spot a few dodgey semi naked pics of him!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> That Classix is a bit of a dish, I may venture in to see if I can spot a few dodgey semi naked pics of him!


if ya find them text them my inbox is available


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

classixuk said:


>


That is you in your avatar, I assume? Verrrry dishy, men on forums are usually fugly ha ha.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> That is you in your avatar, I assume? Verrrry dishy, men on forums are usually fugly ha ha.


Yup.

I just wish that white dude with the shades wasn't hugging me at the time.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> if ya find them text them my inbox is available


Consider it a deal! 

Though I want some BLING in return lol.....


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Yup.
> 
> I just wish that white dude with the shades wasn't hugging me at the time.


Lol, yeah he could do with a sunbed session!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> Consider it a deal!
> 
> Though I want some BLING in return lol.....


consider it done 

pleasure doing business with you


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> consider it done
> 
> pleasure doing business with you


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Can I ask, have you ever told a scottish, english and irish man joke? Cos, that could be considered racist against the Irish, truthfully now...
> 
> and the PC mad world is never ending.


The son of a friend of mine is being charged with racism for calling a barman a Scottish P**ck. Talk about waste of taxpayers' money.



sleepyhollow said:


> You are making it sound like my first post was awful, all that was changed was the spelling of gypsy. Furious that you are making out that I am some BAD PERSON. It was humour, think about it, it is a few of you that are being horrible to me. My post was humourous, in no way picking on any individual on here. Though some of you have tried to make me feel awful about myself


Well I thought it was hilarious and I wish I had thought of it!



classixuk said:


> I too thought the original poster was funny.
> 
> But then again, maybe my sense of humour is no yardstick?
> 
> ...


Did you read about the bloke who was imprisoned by the Swiss for denying that the Holocaust ever happened?

I am sure the original poster was not including all single mums in her post, and we all know which ones she was talking about. Perhaps she should have left that bit out; it is getting so everyone is walking about on eggshells in case they say something "racist" by mistake.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought it was hilarious, I think people need to calm down and stop being so easily offended! It was a simple joke with no sinister motives..... Get over yourselves!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> The son of a friend of mine is being charged with racism for calling a barman a Scottish P**ck. Talk about waste of taxpayers' money.
> 
> Well I thought it was hilarious and I wish I had thought of it!
> 
> ...


I am sure the poster wasn't and i read it as a joke but you have to ask why people are on eggshells or are overreacting and i have to say it might just be because of the general "tone" of some of the forum at the moment.

People can say what they like but there have been some pretty offensive statements on other threads (wether people intended it or not) made which there have been complaints on and off the forum about.

I think that now some posters assume all comments will be challenged and maybe some members are overly sensitive because of the way some threads have gone previously.

There again maybe not and someone will come along to tell me i am just a namby pamby, PC, liberal, Stepford wife who has no thoughts of her own whilst they cherry pick points yet spectacularly miss the main one, that being if members were just a bit more careful with their use of language we might not A) be treading on eggshells or B) have created a slightly "oversensitive" board


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Forty years ago, we went on holiday with the couple who lived next door. He was Pakistani, she was English. Whilst we were lying on the beach, trying to get a suntan, he declared that he was bored, he didn't need a suntan, he already had one! Is that racist? Not back then, it was a joke. Nowadays one is afraid to make any kind of joke in case somebody screams "racist" at us.:cryin:

The whole situation is causing more race hatred than we ever had in the past.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Forty years ago, we went on holiday with the couple who lived next door. He was Pakistani, she was English. Whilst we were lying on the beach, trying to get a suntan, he declared that he was bored, he didn't need a suntan, he already had one! Is that racist? Not back then, it was a joke. Nowadays one is afraid to make any kind of joke in case somebody screams "racist" at us.:cryin:
> 
> The whole situation is causing more race hatred than we ever had in the past.


That sort of Rascism alway has been about "tone" "context" and use of language IMO which is maybe why some people can't see when their comments are offensive because they don't mean them to be but that doesn't change the fact that they are ((if that makes sense )).

I think the word "rascism" has a much looser definition than it used to because we don't use the word Biggoted as much as maybe we should


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Has this turned into a racism thread now? Shame......


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

well it made me laugh my tushy off :ciappa:! and I'm descended from Romany gypsies, have Scottish and Irish family, and know lots of people who are dependants . People need to lighten up xxx


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

And they say laughter is the best medicine in life....................


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> And they say laughter is the best medicine in life....................


gonna steal this


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> gonna steal this


In what way? It is a well known saying lol


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Just for another post lol where the humour went a bit pear shaped for a while :lol:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> Just for another post lol where the humour went a bit pear shaped for a while :lol:


I see...............


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Now PM Tashi and ask her for access to the Adult section. You might like it there.


theres an adult section?!  need access to this me thinks


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

i totaly piddled myself LOL

i am a mum on benefit's, i desend from Gypsy's maybe 4 generation's ago, but it's bloomin hilarious!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

quequeg1988 said:


> i totaly piddled myself LOL
> 
> i am a mum on benefit's, i desend from Gypsy's maybe 4 generation's ago, but it's bloomin hilarious!


I agree. My grandmother was Romany, my daughter is a single mother with two grown up children, but always worked. I did not take offence, and I wish the OP had filed her form online. I doubt anyone would have read it. Can you imagine in 100 years time, descendants looking up census records?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I think its uncalled for tbh... but each to their own!


Can you hear the violins playing?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> What an absolute ******* you are, why haven't the mods done anything about you posting this? Its totally racist, bigoted & ignorant. I fear for people like you


We have a whole orchestra or violins playing now.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually i have decided to be offended


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Actually i have decided to be offended


*Why? It's a joke don't read anything else into it.*


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Some members of my family have fallen into some of these categories at some point in their lives, myself included, but I thought it damned hilarious. Thank you for the laugh.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

OMG how has it gone from a joke to some big argument? chill people


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Some members of my family have fallen into some of these categories at some point in their lives, myself included, but I thought it damned hilarious. Thank you for the laugh.


same here - went thru a period of unemployment where claimed benefits but I still found it funny


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG seriously come on this thread is getting beyond a joke!

Cant find the post where it said the op was a bigot but seriously come on get a sense of humor! 

I have been on benefits myself recently so have fallen into that category! What op said was true no one can argue with it :nono: BUT lest face it its a joke so the people who are offended should crack a smile and move on instead of banging on about people being bigoted


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> OMG seriously come on this thread is getting beyond a joke!
> 
> Cant find the post where it said the op was a bigot but seriously come on get a sense of humor!
> 
> I have been on benefits myself recently so have fallen into that category! What op said was true no one can argue with it :nono: BUT lest face it its a joke so the people who are offended should crack a smile and move on instead of banging on about people being bigoted


Ha haaa and that i why these threads get spectacularly out of hand  I used the word Bigot but i wasn't referring at all to the OP on this thread i was having a discussion within the thread with newfiesmum about why people may be being over sensitive and why some members feel they are walking on eggshells. I actually said in my original post the OPs joke had made me laugh as i had seen the humour in it.

But maybe i should be offended now about being told to get a sense of humour     :cryin:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ha haaa and that i why these threads get spectacularly out of hand  I used the word Bigot but i wasn't referring at all to the OP on this thread i was having a discussion within the thread with newfiesmum about why people may be being over sensitive and why some members feel they are walking on eggshells. I actually said in my original post the OPs joke had made me laugh as i had taken it as i had seen the humour in it.
> 
> But maybe i should be offended now about being told to get a sense of humour     :cryin:


Nah dont be offended it isnt worth it


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank goodness I didn't tell a fat joke!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i thought it was funny and whats gone on since is even funnier


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> Thank goodness I didn't tell a fat joke!


Ahhhhhh now try THAT one out and see what sort of reaction you get they tend to go pear shaped (no pun intended) even quicker :blink:

(((ps please don't try that i was only joking !! )))


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> Thank goodness I didn't tell a fat joke!


that thread would soon have been squashed 

(sorry couldnt resist)


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Well i thought it was funny and whats gone on since is even funnier


TOO TRUE. The moaners kept us all entertained 



RAINYBOW said:


> Ahhhhhh now try THAT one out and see what sort of reaction you get they tend to go pear shaped (no pun intended) even quicker :blink:
> 
> (((ps please don't try that i was only joking !! )))


TOO FUNNY! Love the puns.... 



manic rose said:


> that thread would soon have been squashed
> 
> (sorry couldnt resist)


HEE HEE! :nono:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> TOO TRUE. The moaners kept us all entertained
> 
> TOO FUNNY! Love the puns....
> 
> HEE HEE! :nono:


I am Pear Shaped so i am allowed to say it  :nono:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I am Pear Shaped so i am allowed to say it  :nono:


Im baloon shaped, pear shaped is only a distant dream :lol:


----------



## Bwy39 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have now followed this thread carefully reading everything in it.

I can't help feeling that there are people out there who are hell bent on spoiling things for the majority.

Now in life people will make a joke yes, this is natural.

Also others will take the joke in ways that will not see it as funny yet other people will see it as absolutely hilarious and will laugh at it for a long time. Again this is normal.

What I find sad about this thread is that those who do not see it as funny just can not allow those who do to have their fun and insist on jumping in attempting to force a point.

Why can't people in this forum just accept that humour comes in many guises and allow those who see it as fun have their laugh.
It just seems so strange to me that we have members who take offence then post on it accordingly yet return to the thread several times.

Surely anybody with a modicum of sense would avoid something they find distasteful and not return for another look.

Shall I put it down to my age ???? :001_smile: :nono:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Im baloon shaped, pear shaped is only a distant dream :lol:


A good figure is a shapely figure, so they say. I'm shapely! I'm just not going to reveal what shape.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> A good figure is a shapely figure, so they say. I'm shapely! I'm just not going to reveal what shape.:tongue_smilie:


i like this one  i second this statment hehehe


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I am Pear Shaped so i am allowed to say it  :nono:


*Double standards for you then? So going by your judgements on other threads you should know better.Pratice what you preach comes to mind.
So because you are "pear shaped" and don't mind,does that mean your comments wont offend other "pear shaped" people.?*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Double standards for you then? So going by your judgements on other threads you should know better.Pratice what you preach comes to mind.
> So because you are "pear shaped" and don't mind,does that mean your comments wont offend other "pear shaped" people.?*


And you still dont "get it" 

No double standards here Janice you just spectacularly fail to understand any of my points on any level therefore it is pointless trying to even begin to explain them to you.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I am Pear Shaped so i am allowed to say it  :nono:


Pear shaped is better than apple shaped. Apple shaped is ALL BELLY! :tongue_smilie:

Pear shaped is hour glassed, far more attractive...

I am neither pear or apple!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> Pear shaped is better than apple shaped. Apple shaped is ALL BELLY! :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Pear shaped is hour glassed, far more attractive...
> 
> I am neither pear or apple!


Perfectly happy with my pear  Not sure when being pear shaped suddenly became an insult


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Perfectly happy with my pear  Not sure when being pear shaped suddenly became an insult


I read it and gone back and reread it and im confused as to where the insult came  Pear shaped is a term used for people of a certain shape  On catalog websites they have a section of clothes for pearshaped people. am totally confused


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Stolen for my Facebook!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I read it and gone back and reread it and im confused as to where the insult came  Pear shaped is a term used for people of a certain shape  On catalog websites they have a section of clothes for pearshaped people. am totally confused


Me too 

It was part of a post about someone posting a joke about weight and i advised against such a joke as it would go "pear shaped", clearly its not an offensive term, it was just a play on words pun


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

this thread just keeps getting even more strange and funny :lol:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> this thread just keeps getting even more strange and funny :lol:


Oh, I totally agree.... :blink:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> Pear shaped is better than apple shaped. Apple shaped is ALL BELLY! :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Pear shaped is hour glassed, far more attractive...
> 
> I am neither pear or apple!


What are you then, a carrot? :lol:
The best thing about being pear shaped is that you can't see where your fat is most of the time lol - I'm an apple and mine is right in front of me, reminding me every day! :hand:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

They sent a census form to mainland Europe... 


.....they entered "the UK" under the dependants section


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> They sent a census form to mainland Europe...
> 
> .....they entered "the UK" under the dependants section


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

I did consider listing my pets names under dependants. after all they do depend on me :001_smile:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Crikey now people are comparing themselves to fruit : what the hell has fruit got to do with the census form?

last time i looked i was shaped like a human a fat human but a human. Oh look i just insulted myself


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Crikey now people are comparing themselves to fruit


i think I must be a ugli fruit


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

manic rose said:


> i think I must be a ugli fruit


Dunno what i would be


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm probably a pear...


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

manic rose said:


> i think I must be a ugli fruit


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: :shocked: I have vaguely read through this thread and i have got to say this is all a bit odd! Why is this thread still causing an issue for some people?? :crazy: :skep:

The first post was meant as humour! I have fallen into a couple of these categories at various points in my life and i dont find it even slightly offensive. Oh, and im pear shaped :001_tongue: :


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

im a pear


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Clearly Pear is the "new" Banana on here


----------

